# My Website



## condor (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi, I'm Stefano from Italy and http://www.stefanomartellucci.com is my website. I appreciate all comments. Thank you

Namasté

Stefano


----------



## mray (Jan 12, 2007)

Very nice... 

Nice links too.

:+)

MR


----------



## condor (Jan 12, 2007)

mray said:


> Very nice...
> 
> Nice links too.
> 
> ...



Thank you 

Which are the links you prefer?

Stefano


----------



## pmburden (Jan 19, 2007)

Great site, with very strong photographs - I love the travel photographs.

I think the portrait section might be even stronger if you didn't didn't double up on some of the good ideas. i.e. the images where the model is holding a photo. 

I like the slideshow on the front page - something I'd like to do - did you write or buy the javascript code for this?


----------

